# Low progesterone/short luteal phase - help



## Hertsgirl

Hi ladies 

I’m hoping you might be able to help me as I’m panicking myself by overdosing on Google searches (a little bit of knowledge is turning out to be a dangerous thing)…

We have our first private appointment next month and in readiness for this my GP allowed me to get all the required prelim blood tests done.  He wanted me to have them done on day 21 whereas the clinic wants them done on day 1-3 so I went with the latter.  When the results came back my  progesterone level was only 1.8 nmol/l and my prolactin was abnormally high, so he called me back in for another test on what turned out to be day 18.  These results came back last week with better prolactin reading but still a very low progesterone of 2.9 nmol/l.  I got the results on day 21 and happened to feel as if I was ovulating so went and bought my first POAS ovulation testing kit and ta-dah, first test indeed showed that I was having my LH surge.  I’m now on day 27 and have my usual brownish start to my AF (sorry for TMI) so I reckon it will start properly tomorrow, meaning my luteal phase is only 7 days long.

I’ve got one of those 28 days cycles you can almost set your clock by so I always assumed I was ovulating around the 14 day mark, however it looks like I’ve got an abnormally short luteal phase and the reading I’ve been doing seems to suggest that anything under 10 days LP isn’t compatible with sustaining a pregnancy  

Have any of you experienced very low progesterone levels / short luteal phases?  If so, how were you treated and were any of you successful?

Thank you 

xxx


----------



## mooers

Hi Hertsgirl

I have a short luteal phase, and they didn't treat it all until my second IUI. I am using cyclogest pessaries this cycle to boost my progesterone levels and give the embryos a chance to implant. I found they just weren't interested in treating the luteal phase problem, and I had over a year of treatment with that aspect being ignored before someone finally listened to me. If I were you, I'd make a fuss right from the word go about it, as you may just need the cyclogest to get pregnant, and not even need the IUI or IVF. I don't know if it has helped me or not, as I'm still in my 2ww, but I have got beyond the day where my period started after my first IUI, so the cyclogest has lengthened my luteal phase, which is a step in the right direction.

Best of luck, and I hope you get the treatment you need. xxx


----------



## Lar2402

Hi,


I've heard that agnus catus, and high strengh VitB complex can lenghten a short luteal phase and increase pregesterone.  I'm going to start monitoring my waking temperature too.

I've found through research and other forums that most GPs don't believe extra progesterone helps.

I've been having a few problems with my hormones but my Gp is not intrested until l have my 3rd miscarriage or been trying for a year.  A actually have a long luteal phase but l spot for a bout 5 days before l have a proper period bleed so in all l'm bleed ing for about 10 days.  This month l didn't ovulate for the first time in 6 months of monitoring.  I'm now sat here not knwing what to expect.  I'm about 4 days late with my period with a negative pregnancy test.  I've brought a chearblue fertility monitor so might have to just start using it as l'm assuming that l will ovulate at some point.

Good Luck X


----------



## Hertsgirl

Latest update is that my GP suspects a problem with my pituitary gland because of the elevated prolactin levels so I've got to see a specialist in a week's time.  High prolactin = inferfility so hopefully we'll get this sorted soon and it won't delay our treatment too long     

Hope you other ladies get the treatment you all need

xx


----------

